# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Right hand menu removal

## Andy Pope

How do I remove this menu which has suddenly appeared?

menu.png

----------


## martindwilson

well i never ,didn't even notice it till you pointed it out!

----------


## Andy Pope

I can not find a post that announces this new feature, maybe it will be in a newsletter.

I just want the ability via user settings to be able to turn it off.

----------


## arlu1201

Why do you want to remove it?  Its there to help you easily navigate through the forum.  If you move your mouse pointer to each image, you will see the tool tip text giving its name.

It was put in place last nite, so i will have the announcement up shortly.

----------


## Andy Pope

It's a personally thing, which is why I requested the ability to remove it at the user level.
I'm perfectly happy with the menu at the top. To me this is just distracting fluff (again a personal opinion).

----------


## arlu1201

Ok let me get back to the tech team and see what they can do.

----------


## Andy Pope

Thanks.

When changes are made to the forum, such as this, the option to disable it should be made available to users.

----------


## WasWodge

To partly answer the question arlu asked about why you would want to remove it. I am on my smartphone and I greatly prefer to use the normal forum rather than the app. On a smartphone it looks dreadful especially if you have to zoom

----------


## tigeravatar

I am echoing this sentiment, this is also a personal opinion




> It's a personally thing, which is why I requested the ability to remove it at the user level.
> I'm perfectly happy with the menu at the top. To me this is just distracting fluff (again a personal opinion).

----------


## arlu1201

I have already forwarded this to the tech team for a check.

----------


## Andy Pope

I'm guessing that as the menu is still there it is not something the tech team can control at a user level?

----------


## jeffreybrown

I agree, the ability to disable this toolbar would be nice.  Ever since this addition has been unveiled I have not used it once and where it is positioned it just becomes an annoyance.

----------


## WasWodge

Ditto both Andy's and Jeffrey's comments. So in general now I don't browse on my phone at work. I go to another forum

----------


## Simon Lloyd

The menu could be user selectable, it just needs wrapping in a conditional which looks at $post[fieldx] where fieldx would be a new user profile field, dead simple to do as some of you who visit my forums will know, if the tech team need help with this all they have to do is ask me.

----------


## TMS

I have to agree with all the comments posted. I guess some people might like it and use it.  I don't dislike it but nor do I use it.  It clutters up the screen unnecessarily.  And it doesn't work particularly well on Chrome on my iPad ... it's quite often left floating in the middle of the screen until I select something.

Please give me the option to switch it off.

Regards, TMS

----------


## NBVC

Another example of not testing something properly and of not seeking the advice of the users before implementing something.... only to find out it was a bad move!

----------


## Paul

To this point, only about six people consider it a bad move.  6/349,842 = .0017% of the members.

Also, it was tested by the moderator team for about two weeks on all major browsers prior to being implemented site-wide, with no issues.  At this point, other than TM's iPad/Chrome floating menu and Wodge's lack of mobile screen real estate, the other four are just personal preference to have it not appear.

Hopefully the tech folks can adjust it to be personalized, or request assistance from someone like Simon, but at the end of the day it's just a docked quick launch bar with links to several common functions (ok, and some social networking).  Try not to let it ruin your day.

----------


## NBVC

Only 6 members have actually voiced their opinions... I am sure there are a lot of others who would... but we are all tired of the whole thing...  this definitely won't ruin my day.. thanks for the concern.

----------


## TMS

@Paul: actually, there are less than 300 users with 300 posts or more.  That's a lot less than the mostly inactive 349,842 members you quote.  Even at only 2%, 6 "senior" users voicing their opinion should be listened to.

Won't spoil my day at all.  Like I said, it's there, I don't need it, I don't use it, I'd like the option to be rid of it.  Can't be hard to provide the option.  You like it, you keep it.  You don't like/want it, you switch it off.

I don't want to get involved in a long drawn out whingeing session.  People are expressing an opinion.  There's no need for the moderators wading in to "defend the cause" ... although it seems that moderator opinion is not unanimous.

Regards, TMS

----------


## jeffreybrown

Can we be fair on this topic?

Being tested by the moderator team for about two weeks and securing some kind of vote are two entirely different things.  I went back and looked at the thread asking the moderator team to evaluate this menu bar, but not one vote; however, I did see a couple of, "Don't have a preference one way or the other".

Sometimes it takes more than two weeks to realize you don't care for something all that much.  Not saying it is bad, just not something that makes me jump up and down.

----------


## shg

> To this point, only about six people consider it a bad move.



Let's make this an Excel discussion. If half of the users like it, and both groups are equally inclined to comment, what are the chances that the first seven comments (counting this one) are negative? 

=BINOMDIST(7, 7, 50%, FALSE) = 1/128

----------


## TMS

Change is always a mixed blessing.  I tend to go with "it it ain't broke it don't need fixing" view on life.  My wife, however, does seem to take a different view and constantly wants to fix or replace things that, to my mind, work perfectly well ... sometimes at significant cost.

I'm not sure where we are with fixing things that *are/were* broke ... things seem a little more stable, but I'm sure that not everything in the garden is rosy  :Smilie: 

The floating tool bar seems to provide a solution to a requirement that wasn't there ... but then Excel itself does tend to give you several ways to do things.  And I don't use all of them, all of the time (or some of them any of the time).

To repeat, I think for the third time, It's fine if people want it.  But I and others would like to be able to switch it off.  Not a difficult concept.

Talking of switching things off, I'd really love not to see all my historic sins every time I access my CP.  Can we switch off or collapse that too!?

Regards, TMS

----------


## martindwilson

i like it!

----------


## TMS

Always one troublemaker  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## martindwilson

yep   martin "spanner in the works" wilson is me

----------


## Pete_UK

The main advantage I can see is that it is on the screen all the time, whereas you have to scroll up to get to the top menus, and with a long thread like this one (and with up to 40 posts displayed in my settings), that can take some time.

However, having said that I haven't used the new bar, and I'd prefer to have the option not only to turn it on/off but also to re-position the icons (why is new posts in the middle?) and maybe get rid of some (like facebook and twitter). Perhaps a non-scrolling top menu bar (or the ability to select that as an option as a user choice) would suit me better.

Pete

----------


## ConneXionLost

Add my vote to the "dislike" side.

----------


## WasWodge

Much as I would be happier with a turn it off option a reposition option is perfectly acceptable to me

----------


## snb

The most frequent users are likely to hit:

- FAQ       : 0%
- twitter    :  0%
- facebook :  0%
- search    : 0 %
- usercp    : 0% 
- forum rules : -30 %
- home      : 0%

so that leaves a doubtful:
- what's new
- unanswered threads    

Hardly worthwhile the vertical space the bar takes at the cost of potentially more relevant information.

----------


## TMS

@snb: so far, I have 100% of not using *any* of the icons (after the initial trial). Even the usercp icon which is where I normally start.

----------


## TMS

One wonders why there is a Twitter link.  There's hardly anything in it.  It doesn't seem to be used for status updates; I guess that would be a source of embarrassment.  Bit of a flurry around the time of the competition but, otherwise, why go there?

Same with Facebook.  780 "friends" but no communication.  What's the point?

Regards, TMS

----------


## Mordred

Here's to hoping my opinion doesn't get me banned again!  I like it however I don't like its position along my scroll bar.  I've used it but it has gotten in my way when using my scroll bar in threads.  I agree 100% that the option to disable it should be available though.

Just my couple of pennies.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

It really is a 5 minute job to make that option available to you guys it involves adding a profile field and wrapping the floating menu in an IF condition, simple as that, no real soding experience needed to implement it.

----------


## Pete_UK

> It really is a 5 minute job to make that option available to you guys it involves adding a profile field and wrapping the floating menu in an IF condition, simple as that, no real* soding* experience needed to implement it.



Is that meant to be coding or sodding, Simon ?

Pete

----------


## TMS

Surprised that "sodding" wasn't censored out.  Either way, it looks to be in context ... particularly in relation to the tech team  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Sorry guys it's meant to be *coding*  :Wink:

----------


## JosephP

I like that as a portmanteau word (now I think I know what sodding means)-I spend too much time soding!

----------


## WasWodge

And here I was thinking that Austrian experience was something that the tech team thought they needed to know.

----------


## ConneXionLost

It's been nearly three weeks and no appearance of any progress with this.  Can someone provide an update?

----------


## JosephP

I've asked for a status update and will let you know as soon as possible. in the meantime I use adblock in chrome to remove it :-)

----------


## TMS

Hi JP: how do *you* do that?  I've added SideBar to the filters and the content has gone but I still get a small blank "tab".  Can I get rid of that too?


Regards, TMS

----------


## JosephP

I just right-clicked it chose adblock-block this ad and it went away completely

----------


## TMS

Ah, I don't get a right click AdBlock option for some reason.


Edit: now I know the reason ... I had a Beta version; now I have the full version.  Sorted!  Cheers

----------


## TMS

Unfortunately, I can't get rid of it so easily on my iPad.  :Frown:

----------


## Pete_UK

I just noticed that there is now a close icon at the top of the bar, which disappears when you click it.

Unfortunately, it only seems to disappear during that session, as if you log out and then back in again the bar is back. One step in the right direction, I suppose.

Pete

----------


## Simon Lloyd

They only have to ask and i'd write them the appropriate code so tha people can choose whether to see it or not in their usercp!

----------


## arlu1201

> I just noticed that there is now a close icon at the top of the bar, which disappears when you click it.
> 
> Unfortunately, it only seems to disappear during that session, as if you log out and then back in again the bar is back. One step in the right direction, I suppose.
> 
> Pete



Yes Pete.  There are chances that someone clicked on it by mistake.  So EF is giving them one more chance to activate it again.




> They only have to ask and i'd write them the appropriate code so tha people can choose whether to see it or not in their usercp!



Simon, having everything in the UserCP is getting kinda boring.  So we opted to have it how it is now.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Arlette,

I like the "close" button, but if during the same session I want the menu bar back, know I have to log off?

Logging and and off to get the menu bar back seems more than boring, it seems illogical.  A user may want it gone for good.





> So we opted to have it how it is now



Somehow I think this we excludes some folks...?

----------


## arlu1201

Jeff,

That was just a statement.  I didnt implicitly mean anyone. 

The tech team were trying different options and this was one of them.  They will better it shortly.

----------


## NBVC

Now we know why the forum was probably down yesterday... implementing without testing and getting undesired results.....

----------


## arlu1201

NBVC - the database tables crashed yesterday, hence the forum was down.  The x button was tested and implemented only today.  The both have no link to each other and the latter is not responsible for the former.

----------


## WasWodge

> Simon, having everything in the UserCP is getting kinda boring. So we opted to have it how it is now.



Or  (I know this is outside the box thinking) have you considered having both options then if we want to get bored in the UserCP we can?
(I must say though IMHO if anyone is getting bored in UserCP then they are spending too much time there)

----------


## NBVC

I clicked the x to remove the toolbar.. and minutes later it reappears.. probably has to do with my other open issue about me being in constant refresh mode *for this site only*.

----------


## alansidman

I want to add to this.  I am running Chrome at home and I was able to click it off.  However, I am on a project where I have to use the client's equipment and software.  They are still on Windows XP and IE 6 (A bank).  I am sure this was not tested in IE 6, because if it was, you would have thrown it out immediately.  In IE 6, this menu appears in large ICONS at the top left of the screen and you have to scroll down almost a full screen to see anything else.  Almost wants to make you go somewhere else (and probably have a pint or two).  I truly hope that the closing option remains in effect and maintains the status even after a session is closed.  I really see no value in this technology.

----------


## TMS

I use Chrome mostly so Joseph's suggestion of using AdBlock works well for me.  Except on my iPad ... so the little red cross should do for that ... I don't often log out but clicking on the little red cross once per session wouldn't be too big a deal.

I'm not entirely sure what is meant by the User CP ... that's what I pick to look at the threads I've replied to.  It just so happens there's a lot of stuff down the left hand side that I could click on if I wanted to change things, but I don't want/need to so I don't click on them.  I would have thought it would be an option under Edit Profile but, hey, if it's at that top level, I can live with that.

@Alan: I suspect there's a lot of stuff that doesn't work in a lot of old (and some new) browsers.

Regards, TMS

----------


## JosephP

on my iPhone which is the only place I can't remove it with an adblocker the bar simply reappears every time I navigate anywhere so the red x doesn't help.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> I'm not entirely sure what is meant by the User CP ... that's what I pick to look at the threads I've replied to.  It just so happens there's a lot of stuff down the left hand side that I could click on if I wanted to change things, but I don't want/need to so I don't click on them.  I would have thought it would be an option under Edit Profile but, hey, if it's at that top level, I can live with that.
> 
> Regards, TMS



In http://www.whateversite.com/forum/pr...do=editoptions (or UserCp>Edit Options (menu left hand side)) there are settings you can change on how the forum privacy, messagning & notifications, thread display options.....etc, these all change the way the forum works for you, having extra options there (as i do at my forums) allow you to have a setting changed permanently until such time as you revisit it and re-enable it.  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

@JP: I also discovered that last night ... you beat me to it

----------


## JosephP

happens in opera mini too :-(

----------


## alansidman

@Simon;
When I go to User CP, my left hand menu doesn't have an edit options item.  See attached.  And your hyperlink does not display the full path.  Perhaps you could re-post the link and not make it a hyperlink.

Alan

----------


## Kyle123

@alan, the link simon refers to goes to your general settings from your left hand menu

----------


## alansidman

@kyle;
Thanks.  Looked there also.  Don't see an option to turn off the "new menu" there either.  Am I missing something or is this a feature available to only a select few?

Alan

----------


## Kyle123

No, it's not there, it was merely a suggestion from Simon that there should be an option there to turn it off.

----------


## jeffreybrown

@Alan,

No the option to turn the menu bar is not in the UserCP.  It was mentioned that would be a good place for it, but right now the option to close the bar is only by using the 'x' on the top of the bar.

----------


## NBVC

> ...., but right now the option to close the bar is only by using the 'x' on the top of the bar.



and that doesn't even work right  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## arlu1201

NBVC,

The team is working on "bettering" it for all.

----------


## alansidman

My bad.  My English comprehension must be different from living in the midwest for 20 years. :Smilie: .  Thanks for putting me straight on this issue.  I can remove it using the x box but it is not permanent.  

@Arlu--understand that you are working on it.  I'm outta here before I embarrass myself anymore with miscomprehension

Alan

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> @Simon;
> When I go to User CP, my left hand menu doesn't have an edit options item.  See attached.  And your hyperlink does not display the full path.  Perhaps you could re-post the link and not make it a hyperlink.
> 
> Alan



The name has changed in vb4 but the link is still the same http://www.excelforum.com/profile.php?do=editoptions you don't have all the options here that i do at my forum but it will give you an idea what im talking about!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> @kyle;
> Thanks.  Looked there also.  Don't see an option to turn off the "new menu" there either.  Am I missing something or is this a feature available to only a select few?
> 
> Alan



Sorry if you were misled, it's an option that can be implemented there, i've offered to provide the code, i do this for lots of options at my place.

----------


## Mordred

> Simon, having everything in the UserCP is getting kinda boring.  So we opted to have it how it is now.



I'm having troubles understanding this statement.  :Confused: 
How is having an option for this bar in the UserCP "Boring"?  What does it have to do with "Boring".  Rather than cluttering up the pages we frequent the most, the UserCP page is probably the best place for an "option" that we are "able" to make on our own (without admin say-so).

----------


## arlu1201

Almost every similar forum that runs on vb have their options set in the UserCP.  So why shouldnt we do something different?

Its just an attempt from our side to make things different.  If it does not work, we will go back to the UserCP.

----------


## Kyle123

Seems a bit daft to me, settings should be in settings, not scattered about, and why anyone would want to opt for a dodgy Javascript extra cookie hacky implementation that obviously doesn't work over a solid server side solution that stops the control being rendered to begin with is beyond me   :Wink:  ... Least I assume that's how Simons suggestion would operate  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

PS store my settings in the database as well so when I clear my cache I don't have to remove it again please

----------


## TMS

@Arlette: seems like the consensus *might* just be to use the UserCP ...  Why not conduct a poll; that way you could/should get a majority vote from anyone who has any interest.  Question: why should/must we be different?  Given that people do tend to work in other forums as well, it would be good to be consistent.  Don't you think?

Regards, TMS

----------


## snb

> If it does not work, we will go back to the UserCP.



When did the 'tech' team remove it from the UserCP ?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I think thats a typo (or misper) as it's never been in the usercp, i think Arlette means go back from trying to be different and add the setting to usercp  :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

As it is, I can click that little x button and yes it goes away but it does reappear after I close my browser and the reopen it.  This is not the same as logging off and then back on.  Just sayin!  
@Arlette, trying to be different is not a bad thing but this type of functionality is best suited to a settings area ie: UserCP wouldn't you think?  Also, I didn't mind the bar until that x-out option was added because I have clicked it while my intentions were to click the home button and no I wasn't drunk.  :Wink:

----------


## snb

someone forgot to reset the database's calculator ?




EF abacus.jpg

----------


## arlu1201

Its weird that Mordred's post is showing as post 40 for you.  Its showing as post 76 for me and thats right.  

I guess its time to change your browser snb.  IE is more of a bane than a boon.

----------


## Kyle123

Arlette, it's not an IE thing, switch to Threaded view - I get the same thing as snb in Chrome

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah, thats weird.  I have never used this threaded view so its a first for me.  I am using FF.  Will get the team to check this.  Thanks snb & Kyle.

----------


## Kyle123

Any update on the right hand menu?

----------


## arlu1201

They are working on it, should be nearly done.

----------


## Kyle123

Any update on this?

----------


## JosephP

we're still awaiting an update but due to Diwali it won't be before tomorrow at the earliest. we'll keep you posted-it bugs me too especially on my cell ;-)

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Arlette, i'll offer once more, the code and setting up of an option in the usercp takes little more than 5 minutes if you want the code and a "how to...." then reply to my post and i'll sort that for the members.

----------


## Kyle123

bumping up, what's the crack?

----------


## JosephP

if you are familiar with the saying that no news is good news, I have good news ;-)

----------


## Kyle123

Good to see that things are back to the good old responsive tech team days  :Wink:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Arlette, i'll offer once more, the code and setting up of an option in the usercp takes little more than 5 minutes if you want the code and a "how to...." then reply to my post and i'll sort that for the members.



As of midnight today (GMT) i'll withdraw this offer of free help and code - i have no idea why this fix is taking so long when any coder worth his salt can knock this up in 5 minutes!

----------


## arlu1201

The right hand menu can now be customized in the usercp.  Check your User CP -> General Settings -> Last option on the page.

----------


## Andy Pope

Thank you.

----------


## Kyle123

Thank you.

----------


## Pete_UK

Hooray !!

Only 2 months after Andy's first request.

Pete

----------


## tigeravatar

Thank you.

----------


## TMS

Excellent.  Works for me.  Someone going to mark this solved?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fullcircleltd

Hey Guys

Any one give a suggestion. how to removed it...

----------


## JosephP

see arlu1201's last post

----------


## fullcircleltd

Hey @Josephp

Thanks for suggestion..

----------

